# OpenShot/Pitivi not installing



## Oskman (Jan 26, 2018)

Greetings!
I tried to install openshot and pitivi earlier with no success. In the Pitivi case it is missing pyGTK..openshot had some other python library missing. 

I used pkg install openshot/pitivi btw on gnome3.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 26, 2018)

How To Ask Questions The Smart Way; Be precise and informative about your problem


----------

